# 2013 Bassmaster Weekend Series Schedule - GA Division



## BWS Director (Jan 15, 2013)

Hey Anglers, 

I just wanted to give everyone a list of the 2013 BWS GA Division schedule. We had a good 2012 and look for an even better 2013.

Feb 9, 2013 - Lake Sinclair - Little River Park

Mar 2, 2013 - Lake Seminole - Bainbridge Boat Basin

Apr 20, 2013 - Lake Oconee - Sugar Creek Marina

June 22, 2013 - Lake Eufaula - Lakepoint Resort State Park

Sept 21-22, 2013 - Lake Lanier - Laurel Park

Regional Oct 4-5, 2013 - Lake Hartwell - Gum Branch

National Championship - Nov 6-9, 2013 - Old Hickory, Henderson, TN

Anglers are reminded that in order to fish the 2day event at Lake Lanier, you must fish at least 2 (1)day tournaments during the 2013 season. For more information you can give me a call at 256-230-5632 or look at our website at http://www.americanbassanglers.com/BWS/BWS_Division2013.php?DivisionNumberOnly=8 

There is also a link to the new rules for 2013 as well. I hope to see many of you anglers at our events this year!!!

Thanks,


----------



## BWS Director (Jan 17, 2013)

*Bump*


----------



## LTZ25 (Jan 18, 2013)

It's hard to believe they would choose these lakes and leave the best lake for large mouth off the list, West Point. Drop Sinclair or Oconee  they are about the same lake, how many docks do you want to fish?


----------



## cuz1220 (Jan 21, 2013)

Yeah there are three tournamnets out of sugar creek on the 20th of April, i dont know how all the boats will be able to fit under the bridge??


----------



## Shane B. (Jan 21, 2013)

*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Ten 4 on that , I don't know why westpoint isn't on there either!





LTZ25 said:


> It's hard to believe they would choose these lakes and leave the best lake for large mouth off the list, West Point. Drop Sinclair or Oconee they are about the same lake, how many docks do you want to fish?


----------



## BWS Director (Jan 28, 2013)

bump


----------



## dhlfishing (Jan 30, 2013)

Have they fixed the hole in the dam at west point yet. and the best lake for largemouth is west point.thats a good one right there.I think seminole,lanier,oconee,eufaula,would top that list.imo


----------



## shaftslinger24 (Jan 30, 2013)

West Point is a joke compared to Seminole and Eufaula for largemouths


----------



## LTZ25 (Jan 31, 2013)

Yes they fixed the dam hole, and we have better touraments than the rest of ya'll ! We'll have water till May 5th thats when Elite series tour. is over. After that we are on our way back down. So we at the Point will be taking that Lainer water this spring so I thank you in advance.


----------



## dhlfishing (Jan 31, 2013)

the water doesnt come from lanier its the over flow from the atlanta sewage dept.


----------



## Shane B. (Feb 1, 2013)

LTZ25 said:


> Yes they fixed the dam hole, and we have better touraments than the rest of ya'll ! We'll have water till May 5th thats when Elite series tour. is over. After that we are on our way back down. So we at the Point will be taking that Lainer water this spring so I thank you in advance.


Your right bout that,it almost always takes a big bag to win at the point!


----------



## LTZ25 (Feb 1, 2013)

DHL that's funny, you should be see it after a hard rain , you could open a sporting goods store and sell the basketballs , tennis balls and shoes. But the water is coming up and if we need any for the real bass pros (elites series) not the drop shooting FLW boys we know what value to open.


----------



## Shane B. (Feb 1, 2013)

LTZ25 said:


> DHL that's funny, you should be see it after a hard rain , you could open a sporting goods store and sell the basketballs , tennis balls and shoes. But the water is coming up and if we need any for the real bass pros (elites series) not the drop shooting FLW boys we know what value to open.


One thing for sure, that drop shot will get drop kicked back to martensville at the point!


----------



## dhlfishing (Feb 3, 2013)

LTZ25 said:


> DHL that's funny, you should be see it after a hard rain , you could open a sporting goods store and sell the basketballs , tennis balls and shoes. But the water is coming up and if we need any for the real bass pros (elites series) not the drop shooting FLW boys we know what value to open.



i have used to live in columbus and fished westpoint alot.i bet there are alot of mad kids in atl.cause there missing there balls.when does the millsap and gazaway show begin.


----------



## LTZ25 (Feb 3, 2013)

They only come out when the money is right. Maybe later this month in highland team trail. But if the show they better have their A game , that trail is full of good teams.


----------



## LTZ25 (Feb 3, 2013)

Now that you brought that team up , I can't believe Ga Outdoors hasn't done an article about the guys that have won the biggest tour. In Ga. Three years in a row.


----------



## dhlfishing (Feb 5, 2013)

do you think they will tell where and what they are doing.i know i wouldnt.


----------



## LTZ25 (Feb 6, 2013)

No they wouldn't tell where they caught them , it would still be a interesting interview . They interview a lot of people that are lucky to have a giant buck deer walk out in front of them, but don't talk to men who won this tournament 3 straight times.


----------



## BWS Director (Feb 18, 2013)

Lake Seminole BWS is March 2nd at the Bainbridge Boat Basin.  Registration will be held on Friday March 1st at the Boat Basin as well.  Remember anglers that the linking deadline is Wednesday February 27th. FISHING SHOULD BE AWESOME. Come out and fish with us. Call 256-232-0406 to sign up or go to www.abaproam.com to sign up. Thanks,


----------

